# Ndt



## ali_alashery (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

كنت عاوز اسئل اذا كان في حد يعرف أماكن بتدي كورسات rt & ut

بأسعار كويسة 

وأسعار أكاديمية الحام المصرية أيه ؟

وشكرا


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (4 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز انصحك بأخذ الكورسات في شركة القاهرة للتفتيش .... المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي لأن اسعاره رخيصة والكورسات عنده ممتعه في الشرح والفهم
العنوان هو مدينة نصر-68/3شارع عبدالله بن طاهر الموازي لشارع ابوداوود الظاهري


----------



## أشروووف (23 أغسطس 2013)

فعلا المهندس إبراهيم الدسوقي من أمهر الناس في الشرح والتعليم في كافة كورسات التفتيش الهندسي .. 
وان احتجت اي حاجه ياعلي احنا في الخدمة


----------

